

Want good health in your golden years? Keep working - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27083_3-10374175-247.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
frossie
There's working and there's working. Doubt many people here will stop hacking
the day they receive their first pension check. It would be interesting to see
this research for groups that can't work without a job (eg. doctors) and
people who can (eg. writers).

------
pasbesoin
An aspect I would be interested in is the roles of isolation and social
validation. My understanding from other reading is that isolation tends to
correlate with overall decline. And with regard to the article's description
of the largest benefit correlating with those who remain in the same career, I
can speculate that such an experience might tend to provide the greatest
validation.

